#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Which are the non-tourist spots to visit in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

Sri Lanka has an artistic diversity of places to visit and it has become extremely popular among tourists. Sri Lanka is famous for exotic beaches, diverse wildlife, Jungle safari, hiking, majestic historical places, golden sunrise and sunsets. But there are many beautiful non-tourist places in Sri Lanka that are worth a visit. So, can you guys list down the best non-tourist places to visit in Sri Lanka?

----------

